# Surf Rod/Reel Suggestions



## hamil007 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello,
I am heading to Navarre the last week of July and plan to do some fishing. I have everything needed to fish from the condo's pier on the sound, but would like to attempt surf fishing. My question - what is a good all-around surf fishing rod/reel combo? I would prefer something inexpensive since I will only use it a few days a year. 

Also - what should I fish for in late July and what type of tackle should I use?

Any advice is greatly appreciated - thanks in advance!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

What do you own now??

In July, there will be the grass to deal w/in the Gulf while surf fishing. And, the lady-fish will be plentiful. 

Get a cheap 10 to 11 ft surf and a cheap spinning reel w/decent capacity. I don't use the big rods much anymore, but there are plenty of fellas on this board that are expert surf dudes and have mucho knowledge on rods and reels.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Walmart usually has good prices on inexpensive surf rods/reel combos. I'm cheap so if I was you, I'd buy something I could use at home as well. That being said, go with a 10' rod and a spinning reel that will hold 300 yards of 20# mono. Get some pyramid sinkers in 4 to 6 oz. Then buy a few pre-made bottom rigs with 2 hooks. sinker on the bottom, live/dead shrimp or live sand fleas, a sand spike (PVC) to hold your rod after you hurl it out, kick back, and enjoy. Okuma makes a decent cheap large cap spinning reel/surf rod combo.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Look on line for an Okuma Longitude of preferred length. IMHO, perfect for what you described, and dirt cheap! Put a Penn 550 SSg on it w/ 20 pound braid and a mono top-shot and you're done.


----------



## hamil007 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't skimp too much on your reel. You can skimp on the rod a bit, but the salt and sand will eat a cheap reel in short order. The cabelas salt strikers have done well for me and the penn reels are always a safe bet. I don't have a lot of experience with Okuma, but the guys on here like them and they know a lot more than me.


----------

